#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electronics and Communication Notes >  >  Trunking and Grade of service,wireless and mobile communication,pdf download

## Prashant Kumar Singh Rang

Cellular radio systems rely on trunking to accommodate a large number of  users in a limited radio spectrum. The concept of trunking allows a  large number of users to share the relatively small number of channels  in a cell by providing access to each user, on demand, from a pool of  available channels





  Similar Threads: Evolution of wireless communication system,wireless and mobile communication,free ebook download Modern Wireless Communication Systems,wireless and mobile communication,best lecture notes download Merging Wireless Networks and the PSTN,wireless and mobile communication,best notes download Narrow Band Advanced Mobile phone service (NAMPS),wireless and mobile communication,free pdf download Examples of Current wireless System,wireless and mobile communication,ebook download

----------

